# Hoja de costos



## pegbol (Jan 7, 2005)

Hola MrExcel,

Les agradeceria que me ayuden con lo siguiente:

Tengo un libro "cexcel" que me sirve para hacer costos. Este libro tiene 3 hojas: 'Costos', 'Modelos' y 'Listado'. La hoja 'Costos' es la hoja principal y donde se realizara el despliegue de los resultados.
Lo que necesito es, mediante codigo efectuar un filtro avanzado que este en funcion a la lista de la celda F6 de la hoja 'Costos' y cuando me despliegue el filtro tome los datos escogidos en la hoja 'Listado'. 
Ejemplo: Si en la celda F6 de la hoja 'Costos' escogiera MODELO 6, mi hoja 'Costos' deberia mostrarme solo los items marcados con una X para este MODELO de la hoja 'Listado'. Esto es: tela, media luna, tacos, hilo y vivo. Y asi sucesivamente para cada MODELO.


Tengo un codigo ejemplo de filtro avanzado en el libro "filtro". Este libro "filtro" muestra mas o menos lo que quiero hacer con mi libro "cexcel". 
He copiado ese codigo en mi libro "cexcel", solo faltaria vincular la hoja 'Listado' mediante codigo para que el filtro me muestre lo que necesito. Realmente les agradeceria me ayuden con este codigo.

Les enviare mis 2 archivos "cexcel" y "filtro", si me lo solicitan a mi email.

Un saludo
Pedro
pegbol«arroba»yahoo.com

La Paz, BOLIVIA.


----------

